# February's Cold Campaign



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
February 1, 2018*






Wintertime fishing is extremely different from fishing during other times of the year, and it is only the hardcore coastal trout angler that usually learns to deal with it to any level of notable success. Coastal residents recognize a wet-cold during winter, making it feel much colder than the actual temperature. However, there usually arenâ€™t too many other anglers out on the water this month â€" given their options, most will choose not to expose themselves to the wet and cold elements. Thatâ€™s unfortunate, because winter is a banner time to catch large, thick yellow-mouths, especially given our extreme southern locale. If you enjoy fishing for speckled trout then there is no other time like February to begin catching them in the San Antonio Bay region. You cannot only catch your legal limit in February, but potentially an all-time career trophy-trout, as well.

One important thing for the winter trout angler to keep in mind is the tide and its varying levels. Cold-water trout donâ€™t move around much, and when the tide doesnâ€™t move the trout seem to move even less. Thatâ€™s a good reason why anglers should plan their cold weather trips around measurable tidal movements, paying special attention to extremely low tides, as low winter tides may introduce obstructions and obstacles that are normally covered by a foot or two of water.

The north and south shorelines outlining the Seadrift and Port Oâ€™Connor regions are typically represented by one to four feet of water that often flows in and out of guts, bayous, and backwater lake areas. These are prime trout hunting spots that wading anglers should look at in February. Look for some good water and any sort of bait activity. A simple routine to practice is the â€œ1-on-1â€ technique â€" search until you find at least one area consisting of some green water, and then explore the area for at least one sign of bait activity. You probably wonâ€™t locate a large concentration of mullet this month, but where you see a few actively jumping is a good indication of nearby predators.

Okay, youâ€™ve now located an area of green water with a couple of jumping mullet. So, whatâ€™s the next step? If its heavy trout that youâ€™re after, then your lure selection may not be as critical to your success as is that of slowing the speed of your retrieve. And, if youâ€™ve concluded that you have the required dedication and determination to hunt for that career trophy, a fish in the six to nine pound range, then what Iâ€™m going to say next may seem old-school to some, but many have found it to still hold true even to this day. The larger, cold-water monster trout tend to only eat once or twice each day, and when they do eat they prefer to Super-Size their meal - always remember, â€œbigger is betterâ€ while fishing in February. Toss large mullet imitations all this month and into March â€" the kind that work below the surface to probe the varying water columns, and that can be retrieved slowly along the bottom in order to imitate an inactive mullet.

In closing, we wish to remind everyone of our 2018 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL, which allows you and your guests to take advantage of a fishing package at a tremendous discount. There are still plenty of February dates available, so phone us today to book your trip. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦Guide Chris Martin, Port Oâ€™Connor/Seadrift region. www.BayFlatsLodge.com â€¦1-888-677-4868

*Hereâ€™s What a Some of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_The whole staff was very helpful and made sure we had everything we needed. Patsy went out of her way to help us find everything we were looking for - she's a very nice person! Sweet facility and delicious food! Keep doing what y'all are doing!
- Augie Q. 1/31/18_

_The staff was friendly, and the beds were extremely comfortable. Capt. Billy Freudensprung is "one of us". He gets our sense of humor and makes the day of fishing really fun, especially with his tunes on the boat. This is the second time we have fished with Capt. Billy and we always have a great time. He put in an "over and above" effort in trying to put us on the fish on a day with tough conditions. We recommend Capt. Billy and the lodge to all our friends!
- Keith C. 1/31/18

I had a fantastic time! Your staff was awesome - so friendly and kind. Capt. Kevin Matula was great, and he was able to make a rainy day fun. The girls were so nice and friendly - great service. Would not change a thing. What a beautiful place to relax. Thank you!
- John R. 1/30/18_






*2018 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL
** We still Have Plenty of Days Available ***

*Available February Dates Include:
2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27

1-888-677-4868
[email protected]*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property

â€œThe Reefâ€ *​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Cloudy. High 54F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 62F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy. High 71F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 60 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Cloudy early. Scattered thunderstorms developing later in the day. High around 70F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 72F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Weak onshore winds into early Friday morning as a cold front pushes offshore. Moderate to strong northeast winds will develop across the offshore waters in wake of the front on Friday. Isolated to scattered showers will be possible through Friday night. With increased moisture, isolated to scattered showers will continue through Saturday afternoon and gradually diminish by Saturday night as a weak southerly flow develops. A weak cold front will move through the area late on Sunday, bringing a weak to moderate easterly flow Sunday night. Monday will be a bit cooler as the surface ridge moves off to the east. Weak to moderate onshore flow will return by late Monday, leading to the return of moisture and warmer conditions on Tuesday. Rain chances increase Tuesday night over the waters ahead of the next cold that will push through by Wednesday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 57.0 degrees
Seadrift 66.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 57.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------

